# Dispatches Lessons In Hate And Violence



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Anyone see this on Monday night?


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

fut1a said:


> Anyone see this on Monday night?


Yep, scary how the next gen of extremists are being bred right here, and the govt wont do anything for the fear of being branded racist or violating human rights or something daft


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

There is a certain irony in how those abusive folks were banging on about how people of faith X, Y, Z were people it's not worth knowing yet there they were hitting and kicking their students who were quite obvious afraid of being hit. If I was one of those children I wouldn't want to know the teacher that's for sure, and follower X, Y Z wouldn't bother me.

Of course you find extremists in any religion - the extreme Christians in America are just as dangerous in my view, particularly if there is political support for them.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Fanaticism is bad. It's rarely anything to do with a religion, it's just used as an excuse. But heck, I don't think it would take much to radicalise Richard Dawkins. He's a fanatical atheist - could easily see somebody getting radicalised against all forms of religion.


----------



## bluush (Feb 24, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> Of course you find extremists in any religion - the extreme Christians in America are just as dangerous in my view, particularly if there is political support for them.


and lots of these crazy mofo's have access to a wide variety of weapons.

removing all religious groups would be one of my wishes, its caused way too much grief down the years. However, I suppose if it was banned people would just find another way to break off into groups and then hate each other.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Indeed, religion is an excuse, not a cause.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Just watched this Youtube...

Shocked to see this (still) goes on.

When I was a child in the early 80s I went to the local mosque, after school, where as punishment for talking, messing about, getting the words wrong etc you were punished with a smack on the hand........from a simple piece of wood such as a cricket stump (!!) (A version of getting the cane at school back in the day! :? )

It was not just random kickings like it appears on that video.....it was more structured. (Not thats any better I suppose)

To be fair, my parents were aware of the discipline set up but like I say it was not just random abuse 

We never had preachings like the ones on the documentary, promoting hatred but I suppose it was a different world (pre 9/11) then and I live in a relatively small town again with a small Muslim population.....maybe it was preached in the bigger mosques in bigger cities back then - who knows??

Taking me as an example, going to mosque 5 days a week after school, with strict discipline has put me off religion for life! Tha approach clearly doesnt work! I do not follow Islam and simply live my life in a moral way...simple 

I have nephews now who go to some 'old dears' house twice a week for an hour to learn the Quran, so they keep in touch with their roots....and they still whinge!! :lol: They have got it good! 

Saj


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Some of y best friends are muslims, including my stepfather and they are some of the most kind hearted and generous people I have ever met, (my very first encounter with bigotry and hatred was growing up as a white kid in a british school in the 70s' with an arabic stepfather, lost count of the fights I had at school). Sadly the fanatics who peddle hate are the minority of idiots who get the majority of the publicity, akin to the ultra christian KKK who peddle similar hate messages in the opposite direction, and the fundamentalists spreading their poison across the USA. They use their religious beliefs as a front, in reality regardless of their colour,background or beliefs theay are all just bigotted, misguided fools that the rest of society has a duty to stand up to no matter which rock they have crawled from underneath.
It is a sad world indeed when in the year 2011, the self proclaimed most advanced life form in the known universe still has'nt figured out how to live together peacefully. (and I'm talking about our twisted rulers who help to stimulate and justify the hatred).


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

bluush said:


> removing all religious groups would be one of my wishes, its caused way too much grief down the years. However, I suppose if it was banned people would just find another way to break off into groups and then hate each other.


Yeah but you'd hope the reasons might be a little bit more rational than "my sky fairy is better than your sky fairy, it says so right here". :wink:



oceans7 said:


> (and I'm talking about our twisted rulers who help to stimulate and justify the hatred).


A most excellent point - geopolitical ends dressed up in a moral spread-the-freedom (for our corporations) cloak. You only have to pay a little attention to the news to see examples of obvious spin. Take the recent situation in Egypt for example: despite essentially being an ally of the west for some time, newscasters frequently referred to Mubarak supporters as "thugs".

The role of news is to report what happens, not to put a slant on it, but it subtly takes sides all the time and in doing so basically tells you what you're _supposed _to be thinking. If we like the revolutionaries they're "freedom fighters". If we don't, they're "thugs", "insurgents", and so on.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> bluush said:
> 
> 
> > removing all religious groups would be one of my wishes, its caused way too much grief down the years. However, I suppose if it was banned people would just find another way to break off into groups and then hate each other.
> ...


I think the BBC in particular are the most guilty of this. Within the institution the blood is of left wing support, they are the most anti Conservative / Coalition corperation you are ever likely to meet. The BBC is completely funded by tv licence and should therefore report as Scooby TT says what happens and not some slanted left wing human rights dribble blatant support it usually comes out with! Disgraceful!


----------



## bluush (Feb 24, 2010)

> Yeah but you'd hope the reasons might be a little bit more rational than "my sky fairy is better than your sky fairy, it says so right here".


yeah it would end up my set of overpaid, vacuous, white leather spherical object chasing pansy's in the red tops are better than your set of .......in the blue tops.

cant help but feel that the experiences of WW1 and WW2 that our fathers grandfathers and greatgrandfathers got made damm sure that they were going just get on with their life and not bother their arse about trying to eat, maim, kill their neighbours.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

leenx said:


> I think the BBC in particular are the most guilty of this. Within the institution the blood is of left wing support, they are the most anti Conservative / Coalition corperation you are ever likely to meet. The BBC is completely funded by tv licence and should therefore report as Scooby TT says what happens and not some slanted left wing human rights dribble blatant support it usually comes out with! Disgraceful!


It's not just the BBC... I heard similar things on C4 News too, and that's usually quite a bit better than BBC.

And why is it that the BBC news now has a little "coming up..." segment in the middle of it? So far as I can gather, it's usually because what's coming up later in the program is more interesting than the shit they're about to report on. What that also tens to mean is that the interesting bit will get a minute of air time.



bluush said:


> > Yeah but you'd hope the reasons might be a little bit more rational than "my sky fairy is better than your sky fairy, it says so right here".
> 
> 
> yeah it would end up my set of overpaid, vacuous, white leather spherical object chasing pansy's in the red tops are better than your set of .......in the blue tops.


That happens anyway :lol:


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

*Taking me as an example, going to mosque 5 days a week after school, with strict discipline has put me off religion for life! That approach clearly doesnt work! I do not follow Islam and simply live my life in a moral way...simple *Saj -? you sure you aren't my 'son in law' .......... he says much much the same as you and actually told some pretty horrific tales of his teachings (aka beatings to be honest) at mosque.

*I have nephews now who go to some 'old dears' house twice a week for an hour to learn the Quran, so they keep in touch with their roots....and they still whinge!!  They have got it good! * * He also says this about his nephews.*


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

If they cant be arsed to live by our rules and our religion they should piss off back if they dont like us! Why come to our country if they want to cause trouble, If we went to these extremists country and caused any trouble we would be shot! And before anyone says im NOT racist just take as i find


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> Some of y best friends are muslims, including my stepfather and they are some of the most kind hearted and generous people I have ever met, (my very first encounter with bigotry and hatred was growing up as a white kid in a british school in the 70s' with an arabic stepfather, lost count of the fights I had at school). Sadly the fanatics who peddle hate are the minority of idiots who get the majority of the publicity, akin to the ultra christian KKK who peddle similar hate messages in the opposite direction, and the fundamentalists spreading their poison across the USA. They use their religious beliefs as a front, in reality regardless of their colour,background or beliefs theay are all just bigotted, misguided fools that the rest of society has a duty to stand up to no matter which rock they have crawled from underneath.
> It is a sad world indeed when in the year 2011, the self proclaimed most advanced life form in the known universe still has'nt figured out how to live together peacefully. (and I'm talking about our twisted rulers who help to stimulate and justify the hatred).


well spoken m8ee, nice to get the truth from the inside.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

SalsredTT said:


> *Taking me as an example, going to mosque 5 days a week after school, with strict discipline has put me off religion for life! That approach clearly doesnt work! I do not follow Islam and simply live my life in a moral way...simple *Saj -? you sure you aren't my 'son in law' .......... he says much much the same as you and actually told some pretty horrific tales of his teachings (aka beatings to be honest) at mosque.
> 
> *I have nephews now who go to some 'old dears' house twice a week for an hour to learn the Quran, so they keep in touch with their roots....and they still whinge!! They have got it good! * * He also says this about his nephews.*


  I was shocked to see this still goes on! I was hoping the 'next' generation of British Muslims would move on a step but it appears (in some areas) they haven't! [smiley=bigcry.gif]



corradoman said:


> If they cant be arsed to live by our rules and our religion they should piss off back if they dont like us! Why come to our country if they want to cause trouble, If we went to these extremists country and caused any trouble we would be shot! And before anyone says im NOT racist just take as i find


Without being a 'sellout' I sort of agree! My parents came to England in the late 50s and have fully embraced the way of life AND are devout Muslims.....these 2 things, should not be mutually exclusive.

When I see/hear/read things where alleged Muslims are preaching hatred to the west, it saddens me as I think it only sets the Asian communities back years! When I grew up in the late 70s/ early 80s racism was rife on the streets, I remember vividly examples of getting racially abused as a child in the STREET by adults........I fear for a return to those days, which I thought had passed but with the likes of the EDL and BNP jumping on the bandwagon, I can see it happening!

Last word on the subject, (I could talk all day about such an emotive subject!)...I wish the Muslim council of Britain would come out and stringly condemn things like this instead of sitting on the fence getting splinters!! :twisted:

Saj


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

corradoman said:


> If they cant be arsed to live by our rules and our religion they should piss off back if they dont like us! Why come to our country if they want to cause trouble, If we went to these extremists country and caused any trouble we would be shot! And before anyone says im NOT racist just take as i find


what a shockingly illeducated, uninformed ,blinkered and biggoted viewpoint, did you never do history at school , or read between the lines of the blatently right wing establishment BBC news,,,, have you ever heard of the Brittish Empire, the Dutch , French or German empires, for hundreds of years they have been plundering and raping their way through the rest of the world,,, now it is mostly the Yanks tho,, overthrowing legitimate local governments and installing local thug/puppet regimes !!!stealing everything that they could get their hands on,,from silks, spices, rubber, gold minerals and laterly oil !!!! at the same time supressing local culture and religion, and they are still at it, with the CIA and other, Brittish French, et all, secret services causing unrest and supporting subversive movements anywhere where it can be to their benefit !!!,,,,,,, it was really only a matter of time before the backlash reached these shores,, and until people open their eyes to these realities the situation will only get worse !!!! may i suggest that you turn off East Enders and the Andrew Myers show, forget about how much Rooney gets paid, and watch Russia Today,( ch 84 on digy ) !!!


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

roddy said:


> .... have you ever heard of the Brittish Empire, the Dutch , French or German empires, for hundreds of years they have been plundering and raping their way through the rest of the world,,, now it is mostly the Yanks tho,, overthrowing legitimate local governments and installing local thug/puppet regimes !!!stealing everything that they could get their hands on,,from silks, spices, rubber, gold minerals and laterly oil !!!! at the same time supressing local culture and religion, and they are still at it, with the CIA and other, Brittish French, et all, secret services causing unrest and supporting subversive movements anywhere where it can be to their benefit !!!,,,,,,, it was really only a matter of time before the backlash reached these shores,, and until people open their eyes to these realities the situation will only get worse !!!!


Great post 

(Sightly O/T...talking of the British Empire - I recently found out what a 'Jamboy' was!   )


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I really don't think religion is anything to do with the hatred being bred in our society.

Take Christianity and Islam, which is the popular conflict; they are fairly similar religions. Muslims believe that entry to Heaven is essentially on how well you live your life. Christians believe that entry to Heaven requires redemption through the sacrifice of Jesus (and by definition you need to lead a moral life). Both religions have the same roots and largely the same morals. Where's the conflict?

If you take away the religion there is just cultural difference, which is strange as both Christianity and Islam started in the middle-east (obviously).

All (main stream at least) world religions feature peace at it's core. There is no logical way that any violence can be attributed to the _religion_ itself. Just man's desire to screw over other men. We are tribal and violent in nature - religion fights against that human nature to make us more moral.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

roddy said:


> corradoman said:
> 
> 
> > If they cant be arsed to live by our rules and our religion they should piss off back if they dont like us! Why come to our country if they want to cause trouble, If we went to these extremists country and caused any trouble we would be shot! And before anyone says im NOT racist just take as i find
> ...


Ohh here we go! I knew it!! Im entitled to my point of view and as i said im not Racist and couldn`t give a monkeys about skin colour But i don`t need to be educated in history to know the difference between right and wrong, I was brought up with morals and what i said was if any culture wants to live in our country that our fathers and grandfathers fought so very bravely for the they should live by our rules so fuck religion and shove it where the sun dont shine because thats what causes all the trouble in my view !! And as regards education Probably not my strongest point but im educated in life and as i said know the difference between right and wrong so rant on all you like calling me names.. thats my point of view


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

there is " right and wrong " , a personal and subjective thing,,,, there is also some little thing called " cause and effect " !!!


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

During the second world war after the Nazis had invaded france the french who resorted to guerrilla tactics including roadside bombs, assassinations and in some cases suicide attacks were commonly referred to as the resistance or 'freedom fighters' if you prefer, their activities were not isolated to france either and they were happy to go anywhere where it meant they would get a chance to kill some Nazis, or if none were available a bog standard German would suffice.
These days they would be referred to in some quarters as terrorists, it just depends on what side of the fence you are sitting really.
I often wonder what our reaction 'the british', would be if one day we woke up and found ourselves under the military and political control of say the Saudi Royal Family, with a Saudi installed dictator in charge and all the rights we had taken for granted for so long suddenly disappeared overnight. Woudl we roll over and take it, or would we resist this urge to impose upon us. Just a thought.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

On the basis that successive gubberments are allowed to ignore public opinion time and time again, enter highly dubious conflicts and turn a blind eye to abuses in countries that don't have resources that are significant, so I reckon the answer would be near nothing.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

roddy said:


> corradoman said:
> 
> 
> > If they cant be arsed to live by our rules and our religion they should piss off back if they dont like us! Why come to our country if they want to cause trouble, If we went to these extremists country and caused any trouble we would be shot! And before anyone says im NOT racist just take as i find
> ...


BBC Right Wing LOL They are one of the most left wing establishments known. perhaps 20 + years they were but not now (dare I say sadly)


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> During the second world war after the Nazis had invaded france the french who resorted to guerrilla tactics including roadside bombs, assassinations and in some cases suicide attacks were commonly referred to as the resistance or 'freedom fighters' if you prefer, their activities were not isolated to france either and they were happy to go anywhere where it meant they would get a chance to kill some Nazis, or if none were available a bog standard German would suffice.
> These days they would be referred to in some quarters as terrorists, it just depends on what side of the fence you are sitting really.
> I often wonder what our reaction 'the british', would be if one day we woke up and found ourselves under the military and political control of say the Saudi Royal Family, with a Saudi installed dictator in charge and all the rights we had taken for granted for so long suddenly disappeared overnight. Woudl we roll over and take it, or would we resist this urge to impose upon us. Just a thought.


The big difference here is the Extremist will think nothing of blowing him/herslef up as well as innocent children / public etc, the so called French Resistance had the Nazi in mind only. Two different things completely.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

corradoman said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > corradoman said:
> ...


Agree with you buddy!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

leenx said:


> The big difference here is the Extremist will think nothing of blowing him/herslef up as well as innocent children / public etc, the so called French Resistance had the Nazi in mind only. Two different things completely.


In WW2 you could leave it up to your government to carpet bomb your enemy's civilians.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Well, I have to say that this evening I have seen the most disgusting display of rascism that I have EVER seen. The abuse hurled at one of our Pakistani tenants was utterly obscene and I am almost ashamed to be white and to potentially be tarred with the same brush as this man. His only saving grace was that he decided NOT to hit me, when I stepped between him and the lad - mind you, given the drunken state he was in, I could probably have decked him myself and would have done too. Utterly utterly disgusted. And sadly I feel that biased programmes on tv are a huge part of why people think its ok to behave like this.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

leenx said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > During the second world war after the Nazis had invaded france the french who resorted to guerrilla tactics including roadside bombs, assassinations and in some cases suicide attacks were commonly referred to as the resistance or 'freedom fighters' if you prefer, their activities were not isolated to france either and they were happy to go anywhere where it meant they would get a chance to kill some Nazis, or if none were available a bog standard German would suffice.
> ...


 What about the 50,000 + women,children and the elderly that died when we very kindly invaded iraq to 'liberate' them from the american imposed dictator Saddam Hussein. Just casualties of war i guess :?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

paki.......muslim jew or ******. or any i missed out am sorry.

do i care wat ya religeon is?? not really..........do i care what ya colour is?? nah boring tbh.
do i care if you live close to me and i see your mum nan or child having probs and not being able to cope?? oh yeahhhhh i wont walk away or will any of my girls, just because you sound or look different to me and my own. help your neighbours and it will be rewarded at least once in life, if not rewarded then you will have gained an allie in life


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

when it is done by us ( ?? ) it is " collateral damage ", when it is done to us it is innocent civilians !!!!
but lets not get pulled into the age old trap here,, wars are not fought because of religion,, they are fought for money !!,, always have been,, since the days of the spice routes up the the modern oil wars .,, religion being used as an excuse. There is a difference now tho,the backlash from the Muslim countries are not financially led, they are genuine religous jihad,,people whose morals and beliefs are stronger and deeper than the constant greed for more and more wealth, they want the western " democratic " ( :? ) christian capitalist theiving toerags out of their countries,,and, well , who can blame them ????


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

amen to that...............tbh wouldnt and couldnt live in a country where i have to dig a hole to shit or wipe me arse with one hand and eat with the other lol.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

gazzer1964 said:


> amen to that...............tbh wouldnt and couldnt live in a country where i have to dig a hole to shit or wipe me arse with one hand and eat with the other lol.


 What!!! You've never been to France?

...............only joking my French buddies.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > amen to that...............tbh wouldnt and couldnt live in a country where i have to dig a hole to shit or wipe me arse with one hand and eat with the other lol.
> ...


pmsl............noiceeeeee


----------

